# First snows this fall



## gooseman007 (Dec 5, 2005)

I harvested my first 3 snow geese this a.m.. Don't know where they came from or when they arrived, but they came right into my 12 bigfoots like there was no tomorrow. I think they were definately lost.. I heard some whitefronts flying around so am guessing they migrated with them.


----------



## snowhunter16 (Mar 14, 2006)

I HOPE THE SNOW GEESE ARIVVE SOON. I WENT HUNTING TODAY OVER BY HURON AND THERE WAS A BUNCH OF LOCAL HONKERS GOT 1 AND THERE WAS ONE SNOW WITH THEM WIERD BUT ANY REPLYS OF SNOW GEESE BEING SEEN WOULD BE NICE THANK U. :sniper:


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

I don't really know whats up with the geese, this summer i seen 2 snows in july, maybe some of them are to lazy to fly way up north. Last week i seen a snow, then the next day i seen a blue. I think its been too nice for them to be moving down here yet.


----------



## Carbon Express (Sep 17, 2005)

I saw about 50 snows in two different groups south of I-94 last weekend. They were roosting and feeding with local honkers.


----------



## gooseman007 (Dec 5, 2005)

I guess it is just a strange year. Maybe the birds know something we don't...I saw a small flock of 25 snows in central South Dakota, south of highway 212, this a.m. Dang near ran in the ditch watching them!!


----------



## jkern (Aug 10, 2005)

Nothing really strange...Maybe just getting back to how it used to be. :wink:


----------



## stubbleduck (Oct 10, 2006)

A couple of my roomates went out last Thursday morning in SE nodak and had a flock of around 30 snows take a peak at the honker decoys. They ended up bringing home three immatures that came in from that flock for dinner that night.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

We actually targeted snows this past weekend. Didnt do to bad.

Maybe it is going back to the way it used to be, snows for a month.

I wish.


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

"They ended up bringing home three immatures that came in from that flock for dinner that night."

snows in the evening?????legal


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

dosch said:


> "They ended up bringing home three immatures that came in from that flock for dinner that night."
> 
> snows in the evening?????legal


Put a comma between flock and for....


----------



## stubbleduck (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks for helping clear that up Ken. I guess I should've worded it better. What I meant was they shot them in the morning. Then, that evening we had them for dinner.


----------



## jd mn/nd (Apr 8, 2004)

He did not say that they shot the geese in the evening just that they ate them for dinner the same evening that they were shot, my guess is that they shot them in legal hours and then cam home and cleaned them and then prepared them for dinner now in most peoples world that would mean that they were eating somewhere between 5:30 pm and 7:00 pm so my guess then would be that they did not do an evening shoot, also did he mention how far they had to drive and how long it took to pick up decoys etc...

Come now guys don't always read something that is not there and don't assume they commited an illegal act. Remember when you assume something like this you make an a$$ of you and me!!!

Knock it off!!!!!!!! it gets old.

Later JD


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

"Remember when you assume something like this you make an a$$ of you and me!!! "

Mostly just you! take a pill


----------



## jd mn/nd (Apr 8, 2004)

I have been called a lot worse and it never bothered me then and it won't bother me now. I am not the one that made the assumption that the birds were taken illegally, so I am pretty sure that I am not the one that needs the pills, besides you keep them, I am sure that they are doing more good than harm.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

dosch said:


> "Remember when you assume something like this you make an a$$ of you and me!!! "
> 
> Mostly just you! take a pill


I just learned that the other day, first time hearing that, and it made sense. Lucky this post high school thing is teaching me something


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

mallardhunter said:


> dosch said:
> 
> 
> > "Remember when you assume something like this you make an a$$ of you and me!!! "
> ...


You mean like how to get more females in bed and beer chugging strategies? Or that now you have more time to waste chasing birds?


----------

